# Quarantine Tank



## arenkel (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi all,

My new 20 gallon long is just starting to cycle, so while I'm letting it do its thing, I figured I should start setting up a quarantine tank. I probably won't use it for the first batch of fish that I put in my DT, but I want one for the fish that will come after.
I bought a 10 gallon for this express purpose. I feel like I understand most of the details-- generally no gravel, plastic plants, easy-to-clean hiding places, filter, heater, light.
What I'm wondering is how to cycle it. I've read that by putting the QT filter in the DT, you can colonize the QT's filter media and "instantly cycle" the QT when you need it. That seems too easy. If it really is that simple, could I put the filter media in the back of the DT's filter and just let it chill there?

I'm thinking that I probably won't leave the QT up and running all the time, just when I need it.

Any help/advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

I would set up a quarantine tank just like your display tank because you want the water to be identical and I would recommend keeping it up and running so you can use it as a hospital tank for emergencies. Yea it will be easier to clean without gravel but the gravel acts as a biological bacteria sponge and holds all the important nitrite eating bacteria which will reduce the stress of the fish by keeping the water low of ammonia and nitrites.


----------



## arenkel (Nov 28, 2011)

I really don't like the idea of keeping it constantly running. I don't want to do constant water changes for a tank without fish, not to mention the energy costs of maintaining correct water temperature, filtration, etc. Besides, how would I keep it cycled when I'm not using it?


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

phil_n_fish said:


> I would set up a quarantine tank just like your display tank because you want the water to be identical and I would recommend keeping it up and running so you can use it as a hospital tank for emergencies. Yea it will be easier to clean without gravel but the gravel acts as a biological bacteria sponge and holds all the important nitrite eating bacteria which will reduce the stress of the fish by keeping the water low of ammonia and nitrites.


Most quarantine tanks do not use any sort of substrate at all.

This guy went through how he set his quarantine tank up, maybe not exactly how, but it is a good start.

Setting Up A Quarantine/Hospital Tank


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

I don't use my quarentine tank all the time, but when I don't, I run the filter in my dt to keep the bacteria alive. Then when I need to use the qt, I can just pop in the filter and I'm good to go...


----------



## arenkel (Nov 28, 2011)

So it is possible to not keep it running constantly. Good.
I don't really have room for another filter on my DT as I went a size up, so could I just stick the QT filter media in the back of my DT's filter?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Question........after the QT filter has been exposed to illness, does it not spread to the main tank when you put the QT filter onto the main tank again? Or, do you change the filter media and clean the filter, then put it back on the main tank, therefore cycling new media for next time?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've heard of QT's that use an air-driven large sponge filter and heater. No light, no substrate, no nuthin. Just lotsa water changes and bottom suctioning. The reason you wouldn't need to cycle these QT's is because you're staying on top of your water changes, similar to a fish-in cycle of your main tank.

I did the same as you are proposing - I added 3 fish to my main tank and began quarantining the rest. Problem with this method, though, is that one of the three I put in my main tank had a case of cottonmouth, and I didn't realize until it had wiped out half my tank.

So yeah, just a word of warning...


----------



## arenkel (Nov 28, 2011)

I get what you're saying, Gizmo, but I don't really want to put my fish through a cycle every time I need to quarantine them. Is there a better way?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You could just set up a 10G tank with a good filter and standard gravel and some fake plants and keep it cycled. I find full setups like that on my classifieds for $20 or less


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Question........after the QT filter has been exposed to illness, does it not spread to the main tank when you put the QT filter onto the main tank again? Or, do you change the filter media and clean the filter, then put it back on the main tank, therefore cycling new media for next time?


Holly-I wondered that too... I guess if the fish did not show signs of illness and eventually went into to DT then the filter media could too. For a hospital tank I don't know if I would chance it if I had had sick fish in there. I guess in that circumstance I would tear down and bleach, then just start over. That's just my thinking...


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

arenkel said:


> I really don't like the idea of keeping it constantly running. I don't want to do constant water changes for a tank without fish, not to mention the energy costs of maintaining correct water temperature, filtration, etc. Besides, how would I keep it cycled when I'm not using it?


To keep the tank cycled, you can just feed the tank some flake food from time to time. That doesn't solve the problem of energy usage, but if you use a sponge filter driven by an air pump, no heater, no light, energy consumption would be low. Of course, some people just don't want that extra tank running and I can understand that. In that case, as long as your fish showed no signs of disease while in QT, I don't see why your idea of sticking the filter media in the DT filter wouldn't work.


----------



## Alchemist (Aug 5, 2012)

Regarding putting QT filter/media in the DT and transferring it to the QT when needed.

I understand how this would work in an established DT, but what if the DT is new with just the first batch of fish in? Would there be sufficient bacteria for this to work when you are ready for the next batch?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Any used media that you may be using would have to come from an established tank or there is very little value. Established meaning - the tank has been through the nitrogen cycle and operating with fish at least a few months.


----------



## Alchemist (Aug 5, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> Any used media that you may be using would have to come from an established tank or there is very little value. Established meaning - the tank has been through the nitrogen cycle and operating with fish at least a few months.


I should have mentioned that the tank would be cycled using fishless cycling and half the final load would be added to start with. Would that make any difference or would you have to wait x number of weeks?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not sure how to say any differently. It is not so much a matter of x amount of time. It is whether or not the tank it came from is established or not. The tank needs to be stable or you risk throwing your "established" tank into another cycle when you remove the media.

Most people do QT operations wrong and just waste the tank space. Better off just making another tank for you to have. QT periods should be 4-6wks and most wait about 2, making the whole purpose moot. Maybe not you?


----------



## Alchemist (Aug 5, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> Not sure how to say any differently. It is not so much a matter of x amount of time. It is whether or not the tank it came from is established or not. The tank needs to be stable or you risk throwing your "established" tank into another cycle when you remove the media.
> 
> Most people do QT operations wrong and just waste the tank space. Better off just making another tank for you to have. QT periods should be 4-6wks and most wait about 2, making the whole purpose moot. Maybe not you?


I just thought that since fishless cycling was being used, the bacteria colony would be the same as an established tank of that size. I believe that it's recommended that you only put half the final load in at first, just to be on the safe side. It occurred to me that with only a half load of fish, the bacteria colony would drop to a level necessary to support that half load.

Actually, it's just occurred to me that if I have both filters in the main tank during the fishless cycle, I could add the second batch to the QT at the same time as the first batch goes into the DT. The QT filter would obviously be transferred first.


----------

